
How Japanese Americans Built a ‘Useful American Life’ in 1940s Chicago - samclemens
https://www.zocalopublicsquare.org/2020/06/03/japanese-americans-world-war-ii-manzanar-incarceration-wartime-prisons-relocation-chicago-community/ideas/essay/
======
RcouF1uZ4gsC
And they are still discriminated against at elite American universities where
despite awesome grades, test scores, and extra curricular activities, the
universities somehow find them lacking in “personality”.

~~~
Hitton
No, the problem is artificially adjusting admission criteria based on the race
of the applicants to achieve "correct" race distribution on the campus.

~~~
mschuster91
The core question is: what should a "correct" ethnical distribution be on
campus?

Should it roughly match the composition of the general population?

Should it be biased towards ethnicities historically suppressed?

Should it be totally independent of ethnicity and only focus on highschool
exam results?

In the end this is a political question. The naive answer would be option #3
which has the downside though that it does not account for _prior_
discrimination in primary/secondary schools that all too often favor students
of white middle-class parents due to a combination of factors, so the modern
approach is more or less option #2.

~~~
Hitton
It's funny to call it naive approach when it works perfectly well in many
European countries. The so called "modern" approach doesn't even favour
disadvantaged students, it simply favours children of well-off favoured
minorities parents. And in addition it creates animosity because of
favouritism and makes other students think that the students from group with
lower entrance requirements are less capable even if those particular students
would be able to enter on their own merits.

If there is any discrimination in primary/secondary education, it should be
fixed instead of trying to engineer society by introducing "good" racism
(which actually hurts Asian minorities).

~~~
enaaem
I’m an Asian living living in northern Europe. I never have to mention my race
on any kind of form. A lot of things in the US baffles me.

